# Star, an amazing therapy horse



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

22 Year old registered Arabian Mare



This morning I received news that one of my favorite riding horses died unexpectedly. Star worked as a therapy horse for one of my good friends for about 7 years. She was a spunky, happy go lucky mare with an attitude  She was a great horse for a more advanced rider, and I loved to take her out and let her run. Fasted horse I ever rode, and could turn on a dime!! She was great at what she did, and was calm as could be in the arena when she was working with kids. 

The vet came out last week to check on her since my friend noticed she was acting funny. Vet said maybe EPM, not sure. Then she had an appointment to see if maybe it was something more serious. She said she checked on star at 8 am the day of the appointment, and she was in her stall, breathing harder than usual but nothing too alarming. She went back in around 10 am and found star lying in her stall dead 

Please pray for my friend, her name is Fran. She is taking it very hard, this is not the first time she has lost a horse unexpectedly, but she loved star. 

RIP star, I will definitely miss you.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That is so very sad. But Star was loved and will be remembered by many. What more can a horse ask for?


----------



## cher40 (Nov 19, 2010)

Ahhh R.I.P Star. She must have mean't alot to many people, including yourself. Such a wonderful horse will remain in their memories forever. She was super cute too. My thoughts go out to your friend for losing such a beautiful horse.


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

Gorgeous Arabian. It's a shame she passed away. Well, she's in a better place now and eventually you'll see her again. I'll pray for your friend.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

When you think of all the lives she touched - she will long be remembered with love and kindness...


----------



## horserider321 (Dec 31, 2010)

she was beautiful! Sorry to hear about your horse, but I have you and your friend in my prayers. sorry for your lost


----------



## wildhorsesgone (Jan 13, 2011)

*Fallen Star*

I’m sorry that Star’s died. It sounds like she went quickly and hopefully painlessly. I imagine many of her riders will cry when they hear. She was a beautiful animal.


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Ooohhh RIP star! 

I love the last picture. I used to do therapy work. What a wonderful gift those horses have.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

If horses go to heaven, the therapy horses get the best meadows...what a beautiful mare. Your friend should feel proud that she could be one of those special horses who can make a contribution in so many lives...truly a legacy.


----------

